# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  AI Cube, 4G router and Alexa speaker, Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd., Shenzhen, Guangdong, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Huawei Technologies Co. Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Huawei AI Cube hands-on at IFA 2018

Published on Aug 31, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Huawei’s AI Cube is a 4G router and Alexa speaker, not a cube"
Looks more like an AI Tube

by Vlad Savov
August 31, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the Huawei AI Cube

Published on Sep 14, 2018




> A powerful speaker that connects your entire home with the rest of the world. Not just an Alexa-powered smart speaker but a 4G LTE Router

----------

